# Drawer Joinery



## JR Custom Calls (May 17, 2015)

Thought this was pretty cool. Didn't see that it had been posted yet. 

Obviously won't replace dovetails or box joints, but pretty dang awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2015)

That is pretty cool! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 17, 2015)

Thats pretty damned cool. I guarantee you will be able to buy it is a year or less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2015)

That's one of the better inventions I've seen in the woodworking industry. As I told the inventor, years ago I tried to make drawers in a similar fashion by cutting a 90° profile just short of the top as he did but could never get it to be quickly repeatable. He took it much further and made something that actually works. I think it's a fantastic invention. His invention is a perfect match for my dovetail spline jig because the splines are added once the box is made. And the strength of the tapered dovetail splines are unmatched by traditional dovetails or a shop made, non-tapered spline jig. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Schroedc (May 18, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## frankp (Jun 3, 2015)

Well done. I wonder if he's gotten any takers on marketing this thing yet.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 3, 2015)

I can't imagine company like Frued would not be able to see the profitability of something like this.


----------

